# BEWARE, repost but lerkers on here could be FEDS...



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

I got a PM couple days ago, I know all of you probably know this, but some of the members here, one I know of for sure, is a FBI agent, trying to work in colaberation of fish and wildlife undoubtedly, to see what people have what fish in what states.

This guy PM me yesterday (Thursday) asking how I got them in Hawaii. Since he had a post rate of ZERO, I stayed far away, in fact I did not reply.

NOw he coulda been some moron, that just didn't know proper protocol, but most likey he's a FED....so other please be advised.

=)

remember this is a illegal hobby in most states, and apparently the government is taking this more seriously now.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh noes not teh feds!11o1on2e.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Luckily I live in a legal state...

If I was in an illegal state I'd just keep the contents of my tank to myself


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Seriously. If you're participating in something illegal is it not best to keep it to yourself?

The kids from my old neighbourhood who used to steal cars didn't go online advertising what they were doing. Same should go with people who are keeping different species of illegal fish.

If you're keeping piranhas in Hawaii - and advertising both facts - then you're asking for trouble and have no one to blame but yourself if you get caught or get in trouble.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I doubt it would be. Feds have other bigger priorities and better ways to catch perpetrators besides lurking on fish boards and asking members through PM's about how or where they get their supplies/shipments. They're more cunning than that. If they want to check what gets shipped to a well known restricted state, they would simply go straight to an airline cargo facility and check each and every live(stock) shipment that came through. Theres so many different boards they'd need to register on in order to talk to members about a sale and other suspicious questions they might impose. Plus NOT all states restricts the ownership of Ps, so why go through the trouble trying to catch certain members? Its too much work to nab just one person, let alone his one resource who shipped him a 3" Rhom. So overall, if that was the case, you would've heard about it from alot of people about their incidents with the law.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I doubt it would be. Feds have other bigger priorities and better ways to catch perpetrators besides lurking on fish boards and asking members through PM's about how or where they get their supplies/shipments. They're more cunning than that. If they want to check what gets shipped to a well known restricted state, they would simply go straight to an airline cargo facility and check each and every live(stock) shipment that came through. Theres so many different boards they'd need to register on in order to talk to members about a sale and other suspicious questions they might impose. Plus NOT all states restricts the ownership of Ps, so why go through the trouble trying to catch certain members? Its too much work to nab just one person, let alone his one resource who shipped him a 3" Rhom. So overall, if that was the case, you would've heard about it from alot of people about their incidents with the law.


you should like your trying to deflect things, are you a fed?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> I doubt it would be. Feds have other bigger priorities and better ways to catch perpetrators besides lurking on fish boards and asking members through PM's about how or where they get their supplies/shipments. They're more cunning than that. If they want to check what gets shipped to a well known restricted state, they would simply go straight to an airline cargo facility and check each and every live(stock) shipment that came through. Theres so many different boards they'd need to register on in order to talk to members about a sale and other suspicious questions they might impose. Plus NOT all states restricts the ownership of Ps, so why go through the trouble trying to catch certain members? Its too much work to nab just one person, let alone his one resource who shipped him a 3" Rhom. So overall, if that was the case, you would've heard about it from alot of people about their incidents with the law.


you should like your trying to deflect things, are you a fed?
















:rasp:
[/quote]
I work for the Feds... but nowhere close to political or the decision making for whats good for society and/or how it should be implimented to people.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Im so glad I live in a legal state. There is just way too much hassle everywhere else.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh cuz the fbi has nothing better to do.. theyll just put all the gun runners, terrorists, drug smugglers on hold real quick..


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i work on a federal facility, but i cook


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Make sure you wear your tin foil hats, I think the feds can read your mind!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Make sure you wear your tin foil hats, I think the feds can read your mind!!


Here borrow mine


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Uhg! Some people don't get it. Cover your head!


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

heres the thing and this goes for a lot of things on line. there are a lot of 12 years old kids that brag they are 28 years old and own ferraris. as well as people that say they have fish that are better, bigger, "cooler" and rarer then they are. the siler arrow in their tank becomes a Red dragon. the pike cichlid becomes a macro snake head. not only would they have to pm every one of the people who say they have one they also would have to check to see whos lying.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

I ain't lying, I swear.
Now stop reading my thoughts!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jiggy said:


> yeh cuz the fbi has nothing better to do.. theyll just put all the gun runners, terrorists, drug smugglers on hold real quick..


Well luckily i live in canada and drive down almost 2 times a week to go to aqauscape and the shark aqaurium







its worth the drive








BUt i wear my tin hat always, even here just steppin out of the shower (all you guys have of my is out of the shower pics, i shower alot







)
no one is reading my mind il tell you that right now
View attachment 97865


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Protect your pets from the Feds' mind control, too!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It scares me that there's so many pics of people wearing tinfoil hats out there... It scares me more that you guys went looking for them.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Mettle said:


> It scares me that there's so many pics of people wearing tinfoil hats out there... It scares me more that you guys went looking for them.


ddue what are you talking about, thats a fresh pic of me i took for the occasion


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> yeh cuz the fbi has nothing better to do.. theyll just put all the gun runners, terrorists, drug smugglers on hold real quick..


Well luckily i live in canada and drive down almost 2 times a week to go to aqauscape and the shark aqaurium :rasp: its worth the drive :laugh: 
BUt i wear my tin hat always, even here just steppin out of the shower (all you guys have of my is out of the shower pics, i shower alot :nod: )
no one is reading my mind il tell you that right now
View attachment 97865

[/quote]

lmao wtf joeyd, no we know why u cant sleep, ur freakin paranoid dude


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

man, this makes Pfury sound like the pot growing site i used to post on.









EVERYBODY!! HIDE YOUR STASH!!!....

and fish?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

joey said:


> yeh cuz the fbi has nothing better to do.. theyll just put all the gun runners, terrorists, drug smugglers on hold real quick..


Well luckily i live in canada and drive down almost 2 times a week to go to aqauscape and the shark aqaurium :rasp: its worth the drive :laugh: 
BUt i wear my tin hat always, even here just steppin out of the shower (all you guys have of my is out of the shower pics, i shower alot :nod: )
no one is reading my mind il tell you that right now
View attachment 97865

[/quote]


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Puff said:


> man, this makes Pfury sound like the pot growing site i used to post on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh hmm hmm , i do not know of this site, sounds interesting.............. what site is this and how is it still running?







is this a bust








so wait, if you posted on this site, then......... well ill use my imagination


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

JYUB said:


> I got a PM couple days ago, I know all of you probably know this, but some of the members here, one I know of for sure, is a FBI agent, trying to work in colaberation of fish and wildlife undoubtedly, to see what people have what fish in what states.
> 
> This guy PM me yesterday (Thursday) asking how I got them in Hawaii. Since he had a post rate of ZERO, I stayed far away, in fact I did not reply.
> 
> ...


i seriously doubt it was really the FEDs PMing u; they've got more important things to worry about than your exotic fish...i live in an illegal state, and when i first started wanting to keep P's, i found some P sites and started PMing people asking where/how they go theirs...

quit being paranoid...

btw, who is the FBI agent that u know is on here 'for sure'??


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

joey said:


> man, this makes Pfury sound like the pot growing site i used to post on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh hmm hmm , i do not know of this site, sounds interesting.............. what site is this and how is it still running?







is this a bust








so wait, if you posted on this site, then......... well ill use my imagination :laugh:
[/quote]

no joey, put your tin hat back on. that's the feds trying to control your mind!!! QUICKLY COMRADE!!!

the site's based in canada, and i havent been back to it in over a year. too sketchy.

can you manufacture me a tin hat too?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

outlook8 said:


> i seriously doubt it was really the FEDs PMing u; they've got more important things to worry about than your exotic fish...i live in an illegal state, and when i first started wanting to keep P's,...


NO! NO! NO! this is the 'Fear Mongering Reign of George W.'.
The trick is you have to be really paranoid, spend alot of time and energy worrying, and *fix nothing!*

They are out to get us. They are ALL out to get us!

AAAHHHHHH! They just took this guy down for having tropical fish - and he was wearing his foil hat!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

jyub , werent you the same person bragging and posting pics of your illegal fully automatic glock a while back too? you should be more worried about ATF than FG.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I just saw an all white van go down the street. It only we down the street once and I haven't seen it for over an hour but I think they're gonna raid me soon.









You guys are joke. Don't you think they would just see through posts who has what, get your ip address and then get your home address. I don't think they would bother pm'ing people for information. Probably just some fool kid who decided today he wants piranhas and sent you a pm.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

uh oh guys...i just looked out my front window.

there's a flower van with the company name "Fran's Best Irises" on the side??

what should i do guys?

Joey, wheres my tin hat!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Puff said:


> uh oh guys...i just looked out my front window.
> 
> there's a flower van with the company name "Fran's Best Irises" on the side??
> 
> ...


Shoot the van and run.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> yeh cuz the fbi has nothing better to do.. theyll just put all the gun runners, terrorists, drug smugglers on hold real quick..


Stop the entire board.......Jiggy and I finally see something the same way









Obie, Obie , Obie you have really made an idiotic post now. I talked to an FBI agent today after reading this post......he is still laughing. The FBI have no jurisdiction nor any interest in illegal fish. Their main focus is terrorism and corruption. Please go to the doctor, tell him the ED medication he prescribed for you is causing you to make an ass of yourself in public.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol this is fun,
but theres mysteriously little going on in the streets around me.
maybe the police has blocked the roads and are creaping up the stairs to rescue the hostages and defuse the bomb..
im gonna camp in the bathroom with my ak/47.
damn had no money to but flash and HE grenades..


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> uh oh guys...i just looked out my front window.
> 
> there's a flower van with the company name "Fran's Best Irises" on the side??
> 
> ...


Shoot the van and run.
[/quote]
























Run Puff, Run!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Puff said:


> yeh cuz the fbi has nothing better to do.. theyll just put all the gun runners, terrorists, drug smugglers on hold real quick..


Well luckily i live in canada and drive down almost 2 times a week to go to aqauscape and the shark aqaurium :rasp: its worth the drive :laugh: 
BUt i wear my tin hat always, even here just steppin out of the shower (all you guys have of my is out of the shower pics, i shower alot :nod: )
no one is reading my mind il tell you that right now
View attachment 97865

[/quote]

lmao wtf joeyd, no we know why u cant sleep, ur freakin paranoid dude








[/quote]
they are all around us, they are everywhere, everybody run, run for your lives


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Puff said:


> man, this makes Pfury sound like the pot growing site i used to post on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol exactly my thought when i saw this thread

was it overgrow.com?

i loved that site, and i was pretty paranoid round there bout the time when the big bust went down, i was an active member


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Mettle said:


> The kids from my old neighbourhood who used to steal cars didn't go online advertising what they were doing


did you tell the cops?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

OG got busted???lmao!! glad i left there long ago. no wonder i couldnt get on the site to find my pictures.hahaha.

on that site i gave out zero personal info. except that i lived in vancouver...

thanks for the hat joey. it's now secured in place. ill try and keep the satellites blocked out west, you deal with the east


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Puff said:


> OG got busted???lmao!! glad i left there long ago. no wonder i couldnt get on the site to find my pictures.hahaha.
> 
> on that site i gave out zero personal info. except that i lived in vancouver...


yeah there was a big bust, all admins,mods, and several members got the book. it was like based outta washinton DC or something so it was illegal. theres a new board that all the og'ers moved to, international cannibigraphic, thats based outta amsterdam so everything should be safe there


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hmmm

thats funny
RC lived in montreal and that's where the server was based when i was on there.lol

oh well. times change.hahah

good to see ya back around Tibs


----------



## nbt1cg415 (Mar 11, 2006)

I am new to this site but I thought I should spread the news to you guys that don't believe his suspicion. He is absolutely right. I live in cali and I got poped by a fish and game warden for trying to sell my P's through the net. They walk in my house and put my fish in a cut open alhambra bottle with no water and killed them! They gave me a ticket to appear but I got off easy with a fine of less than $200. It was totally my fault for broadcasting it but like you guys I didn't think it was that big of a deal. I asked the officer how did he find out he said in this day and age their are officials monitoring the internet looking for possible terrorist threats and that you can believe someone is watching! As you can see I had the chain of thought you guys had but it was completely my fault but I got off pretty easy! Watch your back! I am convinced!







For security reasons I will not respond to this thread. I am sure they are on here!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

really??? oh sh*t...

*ties cinder blocks to his bald eagle's feet and chunks him in the pond*


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Mettle said:


> It scares me that there's so many pics of people wearing tinfoil hats out there... It scares me more that you guys went looking for them.


LMFAO, your all probably right.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Damnit f*cking 2 and half years undercover work blown... you guys got me i am fbi and i was so close to nabbing the underground piranha world.. man this bites. and i hate when u guys where those tinfoil hates you always foil my plan to read your mind..

okay okay heres a test. to see if their are really fbi here...

i murdered in cold blood 30 young virgins !!!!!! my phone number is 555-6669 and to think about it there was a cop driving up and down my street earlier today .. damn they even hitting people in legal states.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ALRIGHT EVERYBODY FREEZE, THIS IS A BUST , PLEASE HAND OVER ALL OF YOUR ILEGAL FISH TO ME AND I WILL...... DISPOSE OF THEM YA THATS IT HA HA HA








if we all get together and make our own hats and take pictures of them in this thread, we can deflect the ***'s from reading our posts, but we need every member to take a pic with thier hats


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

Big City Livin said:


> I am new to this site but I thought I should spread the news to you guys that don't believe his suspicion. He is absolutely right. I live in cali and I got poped by a fish and game warden for trying to sell my P's through the net. They walk in my house and put my fish in a cut open alhambra bottle with no water and killed them! They gave me a ticket to appear but I got off easy with a fine of less than $200. It was totally my fault for broadcasting it but like you guys I didn't think it was that big of a deal. I asked the officer how did he find out he said in this day and age their are officials monitoring the internet looking for possible terrorist threats and that you can believe someone is watching! As you can see I had the chain of thought you guys had but it was completely my fault but I got off pretty easy! Watch your back! I am convinced!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm....this is the second thread you've made with this same post. Here's some aluminum foil to prevent anymore thought theft by the "feds".








Look at the cool things you can do with it:


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Boobah said:


> really??? oh sh*t...
> 
> *ties cinder blocks to his bald eagle's feet and chunks him in the pond*












Everyone throw your snakeheads in the nearest lake...

There are soooooooooooooooooo many people doing illegal crap on the internet I don't see why even the departments that handle internet crime would care about some guy keeping 3 red bellys in his house.. I believe fish and game and other bereaus would be after the big scale importer/seller, not the hobbyist..

It'd be a whole lot different if you had a piranha selling website and it said on the front page "Will ship to illegal states!!"


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> ALRIGHT EVERYBODY FREEZE, THIS IS A BUST , PLEASE HAND OVER ALL OF YOUR ILEGAL FISH TO ME AND I WILL...... DISPOSE OF THEM YA THATS IT HA HA HA :laugh:
> if we all get together and make our own hats and take pictures of them in this thread, we can deflect the ***'s from reading our posts, but we need every member to take a pic with thier hats

























how sic would that be!!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

joey said:


> e can deflect the ****'s* from reading our posts,


Film Actors Guild?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> e can deflect the ****'s* from reading our posts,


Film Actors Guild?








[/quote]

freakishly absurd Gerty???


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

Please excuse the look im ill got flu lol oh & the web cams older than my nan! 
Wow my face is fat in this pic lol









This is my daughter Abigail


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Please excuse the look im ill got flu lol oh & the web cams older than my nan!
> Wow my face is fat in this pic lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Nephthys010 said:


> Please excuse the look im ill got flu lol oh & the web cams older than my nan!
> Wow my face is fat in this pic lol
> 
> 
> ...


"Ok Abigail, I want you to sit here and put this tin foil hat on"

Why...?

"Because, internet."

I don't really want...

"STFU AND PUT ON THE f*cking HAT SO I CAN TAKE A PICTURE!"


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

This is loki my cat she dont look very happy lol










This is my b/f whos at work at the moment so i painted him a tin foil hat lol hope it works


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

Nephthys010 said:


> This is loki my cat she dont look very happy lol


LOL









Maybe cats can sense an impending raid by the feds after you posted pics of your fish.

Or maybe cats just never look happy wearing foil hats.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Oh god this thread is gone too far. There are cats with foil on their head.


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've never posted pic of my fish but if i did it wouldnt matter as i live in the uk & p's are legal









But we cant have the feds reading our minds in this house lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> lol this is fun,
> but theres mysteriously little going on in the streets around me.
> maybe the police has blocked the roads and are creaping up the stairs to rescue the hostages and defuse the bomb..
> im gonna camp in the bathroom with my ak/47.
> damn had no money to but flash and HE grenades..


ok guys im in the tub with my machine guns, ready for the fuzz
I tried to put some tin hats on my fish, but they started freaking out and stuff, so i had to leave it be








um hey guys, i cut off one of thier eyes, doesn anyone know if it we grow back


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

joey said:


> I tried to put some tin hats on my fish, but they started freaking out and stuff, so i had to leave it be


Yeah, it's hard to convince your fish to resist federal mind control, none the less wear the required foil hat.








I find it works best to wrap the whole fishtank in foil.








I've secured all my illegal fish by wrapping them in aluminum foil and hiding them under my girlfriend's bed where no one will notice the odor.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i love this thread.hahaha.

i wouldnt be able to get a tinfoil hat on any of our cats or dogs...great pics.lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I tried to put some tin hats on my fish, but they started freaking out and stuff, so i had to leave it be


Yeah, it's hard to convince your fish to resist federal mind control, none the less wear the required foil hat.








I find it works best to wrap the whole fishtank in foil.








I've secured all my illegal fish by wrapping them in aluminum foil and hiding them under my *girlfriend's bed where no one will notice the odor.*








[/quote]




























, the eye grew back on my fishy but, still cant get the tinfoil on


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

the **** are coming ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

joey said:


> the **** are coming ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

as for the fish i would just wrap their whole tank in foil and they should be good. as for fully automatic weapons i realld dont care as i have my class 3 nfa licence and live in az so i can keep my fully auto ak-74


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

joey said:


> the **** are coming ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

o snap i didnt even look at the dates on this somebody brought it back from a while ago


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey in America we are cracking down on hardcore fish smuggling but we are leaving the total cleaning effect to NK. See when they nuke us they are going to target cities like Atlanta that pretty much suck cause everyone dresses like a retard 10 sizes too big and wears funny chains that ares shiney.

Then America will be not suck again.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

This is more like what the Feds are looking for.

2.4 million.............much better than a little piranha


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

wow big drug bust? ^^


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

thebluyak said:


> wow big drug bust? ^^


Yep, welcome to the southern border


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> as for the fish i would just wrap their whole tank in foil and they should be good. as for fully automatic weapons i realld dont care as i have my class 3 nfa licence and live in az so i can keep my fully auto ak-74


No, you definetly dont have a class III permit and you know why??

"it's ok if I was you i'd hate me to"

Male
18 years old
ARIZONA
United States

http://www.myspace.com/therewasntanynamesleft

And you know why you dont have a class III? Because your not 21. Simple as that.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

mas, notice the background


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

lol talk about owned


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

armac said:


> This is more like what the Feds are looking for.
> 
> 2.4 million.............much better than a little piranha


Yeah...2.4 Mil at a bank..

Notice the Cashier's Checks Logss and Currency Counter...lmfao


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Louie D said:


> This is more like what the Feds are looking for.
> 
> 2.4 million.............much better than a little piranha


Yeah...2.4 Mil at a bank..

Notice the Cashier's Checks Logss and Currency Counter...lmfao

[/quote]

I am corporate security for a major bank, we work with the DEA. You sell that mini bike ninja yet?

LMAO









mas MR Louie, rider of the 250 Ninja









una mas mini bike rider


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Damn stich you got rather quiet fast.. what happened?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

old thread


----------

